# Outdoor Heated Cat House



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

For those looking for a ready made heated cat house for your ferals this winter.

Outdoor Heated Cat House Deal of the Day | Groupon

*Outdoor Heated Cat House*

Cats can climb inside this house through the front or rear door and snuggle up atop a heated bed.


Cat house
For outdoor use
Kitty Lectro-Soft heated bed included
600-denier nylon construction
Vinyl backing
Waterproof
Two doors
Zippered roof
Easy to assemble
Dimensions: 22" (L) x 18" (W) x 17" (H)
* Outdoor Heated Cat House. Free Returns. *

$49.99


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

to add to the current topic....

PLASTIC STORAGE BINS ARE ON SALE at all of the hardware stores currently. These are very easily made into shelter for outdoor cats. This is an excellent time to buy them as there are many that appear to be selling for under $10. Make sure you get two different sizes so that a smaller one (this is where the cat will go) can be nested into a larger one with room for some sort of insulation between the two.


----------

